# Halloween Tower 2006



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

thats what i have out so far....loads left to put out of course...

so in total ive put out
1/3 ground breakers
1/2 spider webs
3/8 graves
1/1 fcb(motor not outside yet)
2/5 floods


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Lookin' good so far!


----------



## darryl (Mar 23, 2006)

What's an FCB??
By the way, looks great!!


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

thanks, an fcb is like an fcg, but a blucky....it runs on an oscillating fan and a few pulleys, theres a page about it on my site, and im too lazy to get the exact url of it for you, =p clickeh in my signature


----------



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

Looks good so far.


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

well last night was the party, heres day shots from today, everything but the coffin is still out....

































night shots coming soon, rebuilding computer tonight and hooking up new dell xps and network tomorrow night


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)




----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)




----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Looks awesome - really cool! How was the party?


----------

